# Gaggia Coffee: Leakage from where? Changing gasket did not help.



## chbech (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey!

My Gaggia Coffee had been stowed away for a bit and when i got it back up it started leaking all over the place. I assumed it was the gasket, so i went ahead and changed it. Turns out it was not the gasket as it is still leaking. The leakage is coming from above where the gasket sits, i.e. the coffeegrounds dont even get wet as no water goes into there. I have attached a photo to show where the leakage is coming from:









As you can see, the water is spilling from above the metal ring which has the gasket inside.

So, any idea on how to fix it?

Thanks in advance, and sorry if my post is a bit messy.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

looks like your boiler seal has failed.

mark


----------



## toralux (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, I seem to have the same problem as you, *chbech*. Just ordered a Gaggia boiler seal kit on eBay.

Did you mange to change the boiler seal by yourself? Did you find any good instructions on this site or others or on youtube? Other thoughts? Hopefully I can start making espresso again in a week or two.

Thanks, Tor

Norwegian Gaggia New Baby Twin owner.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

they are not difficult to replace. only 4 bolts hold the boiler in place

mark


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Mark, while your around would you mind giving me a little guidance here please?:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8193-NEw-classic-is-this-normal&p=58112#post58112

Thanks


----------

